

A question about due diligence for VC/M&A? - earino

The company that I work for is beginning to ramp up a funding&#x2F;acquisition strategy. One of the things that we&#x27;re looking for is a firm which assists in doing technology due diligence for startups. We don&#x27;t want to engage a PWC type firm which is interested in procedure and enterprisey stuff, as we understand that startups are different from enterprise business. Do you have any experience with firms that assist in doing VC&#x2F;M&amp;A technology due diligence? Are there any you have worked with that you felt did a good fair job?
======
caruana
I would suggest putting together the resources for this in house. I have had
experience in this area and we just did our own audit which worked out a lot
better according to our specifications.

~~~
earino
That's how we've done it so far, and it's been relatively successful :-) The
main issue is one of bandwidth, we were hoping to find a group that was
willing to do some level of fundamental analysis and synthesis to let us hit
the ground running on the "in depth" analysis. Thanks for your response!

